# Hello from the UK



## Jedmus (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi everyone. I was involved in martial arts from a young age but took a break and got back into it around 2 years ago. I started in Aikido and not long after starting took up Tae Kwondo with Evolution Martial Arts training under Simon Wachon 6th Dan who now has a school in Cranbrook, BC, Canada. I chucked the towel in with Martial Arts at the age of 9 and started again at 19. First training in ITF Tae Kwondo and practiced some Tai Chi until I had to move due to work. This was when I took up TAGB Tae Kwondo but I didn't feel this was the Martial Art for me so tried K1 Kickboxing for a year until I found a good ITF school that wasn't just another McDojo. Since then I have trained back up to my Blue Tag level and will be taking my Blue Belt Grading this year.

While I have found that the Martial Art that works for me is ITF Tae Kwondo, I understand that no matter what level you are in your preferred Martial Art you can still be taken down by anyone, trained or not. I have never understood the idea of there being a single Martial Art that is better than another. This is down to the practitioner and how well they utilize their training.

I absolutely love Martial Arts and I'm looking forward to sharing the knowledge I have and taking in the knowledge of others on this forum.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 6, 2016)

Welcome to MT. You live in a lovely part of the world! I've been there many times, it's a bit rural though so finding your martial art won't have been too easy I imagine. anyway hope you enjoy yourself here, there's plenty of TKD people here to share your passion with plus a lot of other stylists who enjoy martial arts.


----------



## Jedmus (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks Tez3, that's the only issue with living in rural areas! It definitely wasn't easy to find, there are a lot of Kickboxing and Karate schools but the ITF Tae Kwondo schools are limited so finding one that actually trained properly was very difficult!


----------



## Paul_D (Sep 6, 2016)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Buka (Sep 6, 2016)

Welcome To MartialTalk, bro.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Sep 6, 2016)

Welcome and absolutely agree no matter how hard and how long you train anyone can beat you I could walk up to alastair overeem and punch him in the face and knock him out anyone could...I mean he'd get up and kick my *** if I haven't run fast enough but still anyone can lose to anyone any day


----------



## Jenna (Sep 6, 2016)

Jedmus said:


> Hi everyone. I was involved in martial arts from a young age but took a break and got back into it around 2 years ago. I started in Aikido and not long after starting took up Tae Kwondo with Evolution Martial Arts training under Simon Wachon 6th Dan who now has a school in Cranbrook, BC, Canada. I chucked the towel in with Martial Arts at the age of 9 and started again at 19. First training in ITF Tae Kwondo and practiced some Tai Chi until I had to move due to work. This was when I took up TAGB Tae Kwondo but I didn't feel this was the Martial Art for me so tried K1 Kickboxing for a year until I found a good ITF school that wasn't just another McDojo. Since then I have trained back up to my Blue Tag level and will be taking my Blue Belt Grading this year.
> 
> While I have found that the Martial Art that works for me is ITF Tae Kwondo, I understand that no matter what level you are in your preferred Martial Art you can still be taken down by anyone, trained or not. I have never understood the idea of there being a single Martial Art that is better than another. This is down to the practitioner and how well they utilize their training.
> 
> I absolutely love Martial Arts and I'm looking forward to sharing the knowledge I have and taking in the knowledge of others on this forum.


Hey welcome aboard  Your username Jedmus.. your name is JED and you listen to MUSic? Or you are John EDward and you are a MUSician for living? or you are a JEDi with a MUStache? or something else maybe??  I am just interested.. hope you enjoy your stay around x


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 6, 2016)

Jenna said:


> Hey welcome aboard  Your username Jedmus.. your name is JED and you listen to MUSic? Or you are John EDward and you are a MUSician for living? or you are a JEDi with a MUStache? or something else maybe??  I am just interested.. hope you enjoy your stay around x



Oh dear lord tell me you aren't Jedward please!!!!!!


----------



## Jenna (Sep 6, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Oh dear lord tell me you aren't Jedward please!!!!!!


there would be two of him then!


----------



## MaMaD (Sep 6, 2016)

welcome to MT


----------



## Tames D (Sep 6, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 6, 2016)

Jenna said:


> there would be two of him then!




Arghhhhh!


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 6, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Jedmus (Sep 7, 2016)

Jenna said:


> Hey welcome aboard  Your username Jedmus.. your name is JED and you listen to MUSic? Or you are John EDward and you are a MUSician for living? or you are a JEDi with a MUStache? or something else maybe??  I am just interested.. hope you enjoy your stay around x



Hi Jenna, luckily I'm not another Jedward (don't need anymore of those things)! My name is Jed and I used to run a music store so this username just stuck aha


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 7, 2016)

Welcome to MT.  Hope you share your knowledge with us.


----------



## frank raud (Sep 9, 2016)

Jedward? Things I didn't need to know about.  Welcome to MT!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 9, 2016)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 9, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## wingchun100 (Sep 9, 2016)

Jedmus said:


> Hi everyone. I was involved in martial arts from a young age but took a break and got back into it around 2 years ago. I started in Aikido and not long after starting took up Tae Kwondo with Evolution Martial Arts training under Simon Wachon 6th Dan who now has a school in Cranbrook, BC, Canada. I chucked the towel in with Martial Arts at the age of 9 and started again at 19. First training in ITF Tae Kwondo and practiced some Tai Chi until I had to move due to work. This was when I took up TAGB Tae Kwondo but I didn't feel this was the Martial Art for me so tried K1 Kickboxing for a year until I found a good ITF school that wasn't just another McDojo. Since then I have trained back up to my Blue Tag level and will be taking my Blue Belt Grading this year.
> 
> While I have found that the Martial Art that works for me is ITF Tae Kwondo, I understand that no matter what level you are in your preferred Martial Art you can still be taken down by anyone, trained or not. I have never understood the idea of there being a single Martial Art that is better than another. This is down to the practitioner and how well they utilize their training.
> 
> I absolutely love Martial Arts and I'm looking forward to sharing the knowledge I have and taking in the knowledge of others on this forum.


 
You seem to be one of the most open-minded members I have seen on here (not to discredit anyone else, but I really loved this post). I look forward to reading your thoughts in the near future.


----------

